# soit X soit Y



## francais_espanol

Bonjour
Pourriez-vous me dire si la phrase suivante est correcte:

« Les projets admissibles sont financés par deux mécanismes, _soit_ le mécanisme de développement propre et le mécanisme d'investissement » ?

Ce qui m'embête c'est « soit ». Faut-il utiliser « soit » ou « à savoir » ou quelque chose d'autre?

Je vous remercie d'avance de m'éclairer.


----------



## Mallavia

moi, je répéterai le mot pour introduire l'autre partie de la phrase:

SOIT de développement, SOIT d'investissement


----------



## Punky Zoé

D'accord, avec la proposition déjà faite "soit...., soit...", mais je crois que système ou dispositif serait plus approprié que mécanisme, mais cela dépend du contexte.


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci Mallavia, Punky Zoé et Anangelaway!

Donc, serait-ce mieux de dire:« Les projets admissibles sont financés par deux mécanismes, _soit _de développement propre _soit _d'investissement »?

Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## tie-break

On pourrait aussi eliminer "soit" en ajoutant deux points après mécanismes.

"Les projets admissibles sont financés par deux mécanismes: le mécanisme de développement propre et le mécanisme d'investissement".


----------



## Ploupinet

Attention cependant, les phrases "soit... soit..." et celle avec "et" ne veulent pas dire la même chose d'après moi !
Dans le premier cas, je comprends plutôt que les mécanismes interviennent indépendamment, alors que dans le second ils interviennent ensemble.


----------



## swamp

tie-break said:


> On pourrait aussi eliminer "soit" en ajoutant deux points après mécanismes.
> 
> "Les projets admissibles sont financés par deux mécanismes: le mécanisme de développement propre et le mécanisme d'investissement".



Sauf que ça n'a pas le même sens. La conjonction "soit" indique une notion de choix de l'un ou l'autre mécanisme alors que "et" supprime cette notion.


----------



## francais_espanol

Oups.. excusez-moi, juste pour être plus clair: Les projets admissibles sont financés _par l'un ou l'autre_ des deux mécanismes.
Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## itka

tie-break said:


> "Les projets admissibles sont financés par deux mécanismes: *ou * le mécanisme de développement propre *ou bien* le mécanisme d'investissement".



Si on veut éliminer "soit" (mais pourquoi ? ) on peut employer _ou/ou bien

_... mais j'aime mieux "soit... soit..." !


----------



## Calamitintin

francais_espanol said:


> Oups.. excusez-moi, juste pour être plus clair: Les projets admissibles sont financés _par l'un ou l'autre_ des deux mécanismes.
> Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


 
Alors sans hésiter c'est "soit...soit". Eventuellement "à savoir soit...soit", mais c'est lourd !
++
Cal


----------



## Ciel Noir

Bonjour tout le monde!

J'essaie d'utiliser la formule "soit, soit" dans une dissertation mais je ne sais pas si l'expression suivante est correcte:

"À la deuxième guerre mondiale,  les collborateurs, soit passifs, soit actifs, étaient des personnes qui aidaient les Allemands."

Est-ce que ça va, ou a-t-on des meilleures suggestions?

Je vous remercie d'avance!


----------



## Ploupinet

Je trouve que c'est un peu lourd ici : "...les collaborateurs, actifs ou passifs, étaient..." me paraît plus naturel ! 

Autre chose : "à la deuxième..." ne va pas vraiment à mon avis. "Lors de", "pendant", "durant" conviendraient à mon sens beaucoup mieux !


----------



## Ciel Noir

Merci beaucoup de tes conseils! C'est beaucoup plus simple!


----------



## newg

Bonjour 

Je pense aussi que la formule "soit, soit".

Tu pourras dire :

_Lors de la Seconde Guerre Mondiale, les collaborateurs, activement ou passivement, aidaient les Allemands. _

_Pendant la Seconde Guerre Mondiale, les collaborateurs représentaient des personnes qui aidaient les Allemands d'une manière active ou inactive._


----------



## tilt

newg said:


> _Pendant la Seconde Guerre Mondiale, les collaborateurs représentaient des personnes qui aidaient les Allemands d'une manière active ou inactive._


_Représenter _ne me semble pas être le bon verbe à employer ici. Les collaborateurs _étaient _ces personnes, ils ne les _représentaient _pas.
Et le terme _inactive _n'est pas très approprié non plus ; _passive _convient mieux.


----------



## newg

> Et le terme _inactive _n'est pas très approprié non plus ; _passive _convient mieux.


 
Oui, je devais penser à autre chose je voulais bien sûr dire _passive_. 

Pour _représenter_ je saisis ton point mais je trouve l'utilisation du verbe être trop... je-ne-sais-pas-quoi mais _"bof"_

Mais il est clair qu'ils ne les _représentent_ pas


----------



## chlapec

Que pensez vous de cette façon de l'exprimer?: "..., tant actifs que passifs,...".


----------



## tilt

chlapec said:


> Que pensez vous de cette façon de l'exprimer?: "..., tant actifs que passifs,...".


Pour moi, cette formule a l'inconvénient de pouvoir signifier que c'étaient les mêmes personnes qui étaient actives et passives. J'éviterais donc de l'employer.


----------



## jonnyricho

Bonjour à tous

Est-il correct d'utiliser "soit... soit" comma ça?

le contexte, c'est de la circulation alternée.

[...] il faut soit profiter de la gratuité de transports en commun, soit faire du covoiturage [...]


merci d'avance


----------



## blopeuh

Oui c'est tout à fait correct, ça veut dire "soit l'un, soit l'autre", c'est-à-dire seulement l'un des deux. 

et ce serait plutôt "de la gratuité des transports en commun"


----------



## jonnyricho

blopeuh said:


> Oui c'est tout à fait correct, ça veut dire "soit l'un, soit l'autre", c'est-à-dire seulement l'un des deux.
> 
> et ce serait plutôt "de la gratuité des transports en commun"



Merci Blopeuh. également, serait-il correcte de l'utiliser comme ça?

[...] il faut soit qu’ils profitent de la gratuité des transports en commun, soit qu'ils fassent du covoiturage [...]


----------



## blopeuh

Oui c'est correct aussi


----------

